
How American Jews Toppled Paris Couture and Redesigned the Fashion Industry - robg
http://www.momentmag.com/Exclusive/2009/2009-08/200908-Ghetto-to-Glamour.html
======
brianliu
Again, this is article has a title which is extremely misleading. Ethnicity is
improperly cited as cause, instead of traits that are commonly attributed to
immigrants. Paris Couture was never "toppled" nor "redesigned" and this group
did not exclusively create American ready-to-wear (to which the title infers).

If you look at the large trends of the last hundred years of fashion, the
success is largely cultural (non-ethnicity-based) opposed to any other factor
(this includes innovation through new fabrics or new sewing techniques which
has been cited in the article as the determining factor). Fashion reflects the
cultural and emotional sentiment of its target market, and does not impose any
cultural designs, as the article stated at the end (basic law of demand).
Furthermore, the Jewish-American "advantage" (tailoring trade skills, work
ethic, innovation, optimism) can all be attributed to immigrants in general.

